# extreme power // C-50



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

anyone ride both ? what is your opinion of these is the extreme that much stiffer and is it less comfortable to ride........


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

I rode both before deciding on the Extreme Power. Quite frankly, I didn't notice a huge difference between the two, but that's probably because I rode them on different days from different shops.

I'm a bigger guy and picked the stiffer bike. For me, at 200 + pounds, the EP was not a harsh ride. How much do you weigh?


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

Only ridden the C-50. Can't imagine needing anything stiffer, and I weigh 215. The roads around here stink, so I'm not sure I'd be willing to surrender any compliance either. Odds are you'll be equally fast and happy on either.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Extreme Pleasure*

I am a very happy man. I have twins and I love them both for their similarities but I also enjoy there differences.
Its a very intresting comparison when you ride them back to back.
Funny, because I always like the one i just rode best.
For reference, I have a body made for hockey at 200lbs and both of my frames are standard geometry.
The Pez review i read a few months back really summed it up correctly in their One line description.
The C50 is among the best all round frames available and The Extreme Power is it's tougher stronger twin.


here is the link to the review.
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5461


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Awesome bikes. I think I saw them in the Colnago Picture thread.

What is the frame size? I would guess 54 or 55. I'm going to be looking for a 53 sometime in the future and am wondering what it is going to look like.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Both*

Those are beautiful bikes, and perfectly done. Excellent job on the builds.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Great looking bikes "Mulow". They just look superb.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Builds*

I am riding size 56.
If you look closely on the EX Power you can see some writing on the top tube.
Yes, Ernesto himself fit me and signed the bike.
He was at Helens Cycles in Santa Monica. ( Best Bike Shop, Period ! )
It was a great process and very reassuring after doing it myself over the past 10 years.
He only made two minor changes.
Lowered the seat 2 mm and then moved my shoe cleats 2 mm as well.
What a great gentelman, it was truly an honor to meet him.
And a great salesman as well. 
He talked me into the c50.

I did make a minor change to the Ex Power. I replaced the FSA post with a Campy Record.

Heres a couple different pics.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the response. Those bikes will look awesome from whatever angle you photograph them.


----------

